# help -- adding a 61.5 to my 921



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello. I want to add a 61.5 signal to my 921 and it does not seem to recognize it correctly. Could someone please let me know if I am doing something wrong.

Here is my setup

119, 110, and 105 are coming off my superdish and going directly to ports 1,2, and 4 respectivly on the DPP44Switch

61.5 and my off air antenna are combined with a diplexor on the roof. The cable comes down from the roof and I have the other diplexor splitting the signals just before the switch. The 61.5 is going to port 3 of the DPP44Switch and the off air signal is going to the off air port on the 921.

Receiver ports 1 and 2 are going to the Sat inputs on the 921 and receiver ports 3 and 4 are going to the sat inputs on my 522.

The 522 runs check switch perfectly and shows all 4 satellites and the 61.5 programming (pentagon channel) and others are all there.

The 921 does not get signal on the 61.5 sat. The check switch output on the 921 looks like this

119 110 61.5 105
Good Good Good
dual dual twin feed

(formatting may look wierd, 119, 110, and 105 say "good" while 61.5 is blank)

when I select details on the check switch screen it says Port 3 DPTWIN connection good, no signal.

Why am I getting signal on the 522 A-OK but not on the 921???? 



I have re-booted and powered down a couple times and run check swich a couple more times with no positive results. Also, on the point dish screen, on the 921 I get no signal strength on the 61.5 and It wont let me select odd transponders. The 522 on the other hand show great signal strength.


Winston
522
921
AEP + HDPAK


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The diplexor is not carrying the proper voltages to the 61.5 LNB. You need a seperate "home run" directly from the LNB to the switch. AFAIK diplexors can only be used after the output of the switch - not on the inputs.

Also the LNB has to be a DishPro LNB and not a "legacy" if you are using a DishPro switch.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I absolutely agree with both of Michael P's statements.


----------



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

================
Update: 
================
I found in another thread that because of a software glitch, the 921 must use a separator. Running two lines from the switch doesnt allow it to work. I installed the separator and it fixed the problem. Thanks for the help

=======================================================


Okay, I took out the diplexors and ran the line from the DPTwin directly to port 3 on the DPP44Switch. That didn't seem to help.

If I'm not mistaken aren't diplexors usually on that side of the switch. The off air antennas that snap on to the back of the back of dish 500s use diplexors to send both signals down then use a regular diplexor to split the signal right before the receiver dont they???

Anyway I appriciate the help. It is definatly a DishPro Twin and the 522 sees all the sats great. The 921 is still not seeing 61.5 correctly. I'm starting to think it may be a bad 921. i'm going to try to locate a DPDual in place of the DPTwin to see if that makes a difference(I know it shouldn't) but I'm running out of Ideas.

Winston.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The Diplexers between the LNB and switch are NOT an issue - except for the normal voltage or signal loss possibilities that exist in a standard diplexer installation.

The issue with diplexing ABOVE a switch is that the OTA signals are not going to pass through the switch, but CAN successfully be picked off and sent on their way - typically to diplexers on the other side of the switch.

Sure wish E* didn't make it so dang hard to do OTA. 

Final note: you might want to try resetting the DPP44 by removing ALL possible sources of power. Typically, this means disconnecting ALL the receiver ports.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Can the diplexors handle DishPro (2 GHz)?


----------



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

DNS had me using special diplexors for DishProPLUS. They are blue on the outside and have purple, white and blue plastic inside where the cables connect. They have worked great when the older red diplexors we used were not working.

Everything else (regular DishPro included) just used diplexors that were rated past 2150Mhz

Winston


----------

